# Ultrasonic Injector Cleaning



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone know a professional that can clean my injectors using this technique?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

What are they from? Where abouts are you from might be a help too.


----------



## Geordie C30 (Jul 19, 2009)

Any Bosch fuel injection, petrol or diesel, service agent.


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

From Belfast area, know anybody?


----------

